# Finally got my PS3 - titles as good as Uncharted 2?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

HI all

Finally got myself a PS3 slim 250 after a good few years out of the console scene.

Got uncharted 2 and motorstorm pacific rift for now.

Fired up uncharted 2 and wow, it is seriously good, amazing graphics and gameplay. Have lost several hours of my weekend!

Anyway having read reviews on it, it seems to be a top rated game so i am left wondering what other games to get that aren't gonna be a let down compared to this!? Is it worth getting the first one?

Also what other games could you recommend that are on par with uncharted 2?

Doesn't have to be the same type of game.

Cheers


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well of course you should add Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2!

Need for Speed shift is good if you like circuit racing, on real tracks around the world (including the Nürburgring). 

There are PLENTY of other decent games around - find a friendly local game shop that does second hand stuff and take your pick from there (much cheaper!)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Uncharted 1 - absolutely

Killzone 2 - very, very good


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto 4 is great.http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PlayStation-3/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV/~r330659/
An older game but still fantastic http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PlaySta...V-Oblivion-Game-of-the-Year-Edition/~r333146/


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Grand Theft Auto 4 is great.http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PlayStation-3/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV/~r330659/
> An older game but still fantastic http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PlaySta...V-Oblivion-Game-of-the-Year-Edition/~r333146/


Ross you got a PS3? If so whats your PSN


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

top dawg for getting a ps3 not like those xbox 360 people!! (joke xbox fans)
Uncharted 1 is really good, assassin creed is another imense game so if call of duty :thumb:
Add me - HEEEEEEMAN lol!!!


----------

